#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  طرد تامر حسني من ميدان التحرير لتأييده مبارك

## رويتر

قام متظاهرون بميدان التحرير بطرد المغني تامر حسني الذي قام بزيارة الميدان فجر الأربعاء وذلك على خلفية تصريحات سابقة أدلى بها مؤيدة للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

